# Mobile App...



## f14flyboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Do we have a mobile app for iPhone? I found one but I don't think it's for our forum...
Happy smoking and god bless...


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 19, 2013)

f14flyboy said:


> Do we have a mobile app for iPhone? I found one but I don't think it's for our forum...
> Happy smoking and god bless...


It's not an app but when you go to www.smokingmeatforums.com in the iPhone there's a button at the bottom for mobile or desktop.  I choose the mobile version when on the iPhone.


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> It's not an app but when you go to www.smokingmeatforums.com in the iPhone there's a button at the bottom for mobile or desktop.  I choose the mobile version when on the iPhone.


I do the same.  I have it bookmarked to my favorites and it has the SMF icon just like an app.


----------



## f14flyboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok awesome...I did notice that so I will go and bookmark it, thank you :)


----------

